
Oracle said to offer $10bn cash, $10bn shares for TikTok US – plus profit share - LinuxBender
https://www.theregister.com/2020/08/27/tiktok_oracle_sale/
======
person_of_color
This whole thing is completely insane. Banana republic worthy.

~~~
tizz98
It's hard to fathom that this, or any, app is worth this much money. Also, how
does Oracle have that much money lying around for an acquisition??

